# .mdf und ldf wieder herstellen bei MSSQL Server



## discostu2099 (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


ich hatte eine MSSQL Server auf meinem Rechner laufen. Darauf hatte ich mehrere Datenbanken. Leider musste ich meinen Rechner nach einem Problem formatieren und konnte vorher keine ordentliche Sicherung davon anlegen. Jetzt habe ich die .mdf und .ldf 
von einer Datenbank, in der ich alle meine privaten Kontakte gepeichert hatte. Wie kann ich ide dann auf der neuen SQL Server-Installation wieder herstellen. Ist das überhaupt möglich, ich würd heulen wenn das nicht geht. Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe,

Grüsse , 

Stu


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Januar 2005)

Hi, ich hab mal gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden.
Das einzige, was du mal probieren könntest wäre, eine DB anlegen, dir den Speicherort von mdf und ldf merken, und die beiden durch deine bisherigen erstetzen also die neuen löschen (oder umbennen) und den bestehenden den Dateinamen der neuen Dateien geben. 
falls das nicht hilft, weiß ich leider auch keinen rat


----------



## Bernd1984 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

kopier die Dateien .mdf und .ldf in das Data- Verzeichnis des SQL- Servers.
Starte den Enterprise-Manager von SQL-Server und wähle dort "Alle Tasks" / "Datenbank anhängen" aus. 
Wähle dort die kopierte Datenbank aus und alles ist OK.


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Januar 2005)

stimmt, an der Stelle hab ich überhaupt nicht gesucht. Das ist natürlich die elegantere Lösung


----------

